# Best store for freshwater plants?



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello, as the title asks -- where can I get the best prices and greatest variety on plants (aside from on this forum)?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

WateraDrop said:


> Hello, as the title asks -- where can I get the best prices and greatest variety on plants?


Look in the plants for sale section of the forum


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Some stores are better than others, but it is always best to call first and find out what they have. Last week,BAs in Mississauga had almost nothing other than swords, and were waiting on a shipment. Menagerie had a much nicer assortment, but a few were not in greatt shape.. some crypts that had melted, for example. They were also expecting more shortly. Aquatic Kingdom has a much nicer assortment now than they used to, and have upgraded their lighting so the plants do a lot better while they are there.. and should probably continue to have a better selection now Brent is doing their plant orders. But it's always best to call, find out what is on hand before you go... or do as Jackson says and check the buy/sell forums here, which often have much better prices and less common plants on offer.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Ocean to rivers now open, carries freshwater as well. They had lots of plants (but I couldn't tell you what was rare, or not!)


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

J_T said:


> Ocean to rivers now open, carries freshwater as well. They had lots of plants (but I couldn't tell you what was rare, or not!)


Correction Jon, Rivers 2 ocean.. R2O!
But yes they have lots of plants!


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

damsel_den said:


> Correction Jon, Rivers 2 ocean.. R2O!
> But yes they have lots of plants!


Oh gosh, a month after I move out of Mississauga I find out R2O has opened up there!

I'll definitely make the trip nonetheless! Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was there today, R2O has alot of plants for sale. The sale for corals is good and it was crowded. I spoke to Ryan, he might even consider bringing in Discus in the future since there is no news from Cam since he close his shop in April.

Do not forget Finatics is expected open their store too in Mississauga but there is no news yet.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

loonie said:


> I was there today, R2O has alot of plants for sale. The sale for corals is good and it was crowded. I spoke to Ryan, he might even consider bringing in Discus in the future since there is no news from Cam since he close his shop in April.
> 
> Do not forget Finatics is expected open their store too in Mississauga but there is no news yet.


How are prices for both fresh and salt livestock? I've been looking for a place to buy a bunch of plants to finally plant up my planted tank (I don't know why but I just didn't want to buy my plants in separate places -- I suppose it's my obsessive compulsiveness lol). On the salty end, well -- I'm always on the lookout for new fish for my big FOWLR and interesting frags for my other tanks.

I'm sort of mega excited to go to R2O now lol.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Ryan has good prices now for all corals and fish, freshwater plants and in time to come equipments, its opening promotion.( snails.....cleaning crew 0.50cts each)
He is also expecting new shipments in weeks ahead. He is a easy going guy to talk to and he is very reasonable. I have been dealing with him since his last shop in Cawthra some years back.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They must be within spitting distance of Reef Raft.. how did I not know they were there, just a few blocks from home ? Oh dear, now another place close by with good stuff.. I'm doomed .


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> They must be within spitting distance of Reef Raft.. how did I not know they were there, just a few blocks from home ? Oh dear, now another place close by with good stuff.. I'm doomed .


Closer than you think... They are across the road from you. The timmies I met you at, they walk there for coffee.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Yup, doomed.. that's what I'll be.. maybe I can try to just not remember they're around ?


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I am so sad LOL I went today but I only had about an hour from 4-5...when I got there, the store was closed (there was a sign saying Ryan was out for lunch). 

Oh well! Hopefully the CUC stuff is still on promotion when I go again! I need to grab some snails and whatnot for the salty tank 

Took a peek inside from the door though. Tons of plants! Again -- super sad that I didn't actually get to go inside


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmm, maybe that's the trick.. show up when he's out to lunch and save money that way. But with my luck, he'll be there and I'll be back where I started.. doomed.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm making visit attempt #2 tomorrow LOL. Here's hoping he's not gone again when I go tomorrow! I REALLLLLY want to pick some stuff up!


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

WateraDrop said:


> Took a peek inside from the door though. Tons of plants! Again -- super sad that I didn't actually get to go inside


I bought a couple bunches of plants from him. The ones I got were in really good condition. He did mention he has a freshwater shipment coming in a few days. Gonna check out his store again in a few days.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

penpal said:


> I bought a couple bunches of plants from him. The ones I got were in really good condition. He did mention he has a freshwater shipment coming in a few days. Gonna check out his store again in a few days.


How are prices?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I was just in there today. Right now he's got a lot of Vals, Swords and Crypts, for the most part. Some java ferns, a few stem plants, but he had some problems with his lights and is hoping to have them running by tomorrow. But for now and the next week or so, all the plants are on sale for 3 bucks each, which is half his regular price.

He also has all his salt water fish on sale for 25% off for the next week or so and I think I heard him say the salt water snails were 50 cents each. Not sure if corals are also on special.
Store is only open from 1 pm weekdays, btw. And he said he was expecting a huge order of FW fish tonight. The place is still largely under construction, and so it's not very organized yet, but what's there looks nice and Ryan's a really nice guy, very helpful and nice to talk to, though plants are not his thing, really. He said he ordered stuff that he figured was not too difficult, but he doesn't really know what most of them are. They are in nice condition for sure, and some of those swords and crypts are BIG ! Worth a look if you're in the market for such.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Fishfur said:


> I was just in there today. Right now he's got a lot of Vals, Swords and Crypts, for the most part. Some java ferns, a few stem plants, but he had some problems with his lights and is hoping to have them running by tomorrow. But for now and the next week or so, all the plants are on sale for 3 bucks each, which is half his regular price.
> 
> He also has all his salt water fish on sale for 25% off for the next week or so and I think I heard him say the salt water snails were 50 cents each. Not sure if corals are also on special.
> Store is only open from 1 pm weekdays, btw. And he said he was expecting a huge order of FW fish tonight. The place is still largely under construction, and so it's not very organized yet, but what's there looks nice and Ryan's a really nice guy, very helpful and nice to talk to, though plants are not his thing, really. He said he ordered stuff that he figured was not too difficult, but he doesn't really know what most of them are. They are in nice condition for sure, and some of those swords and crypts are BIG ! Worth a look if you're in the market for such.


Well, I went in today and I spent a good hour and a bit there. Screw self control! Everything was on sale! I loaded up on plants and some salty stuff. I will most definitely be back on a regular basis!


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Haha, did the new freshwater shipment come in yet? Im gonna setup a shrimp tank again, so I need some more plants.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't know, but I'll be checking back there soon, if he has new plants I'll post it.. I know he was expecting a huge order of FW fish later the day I was there before.


----------

